# Accurate Pellet Advice .177



## 10gaOkie (Nov 1, 2009)

Trying to find the right pellet for my RS2 Beeman .177 springer and Hatsan 95 .177 Vortex. Shooting groups at 15 yds. So far, my only pellet that shows promise is an outdated pellet that is no longer made. I only have a limited supply of these so I am still searching for a pellet that is in current production. The one I get the tiny groups with is the old Benjamin HC. It has a head dia of .178 and a skirt dia of .189. Of course they are almost impossible to get my hands on them.
In current pellets I have tried Benjamin hollow point, Premier hollow point, Premier pointed, Winchester pointed, RWS superpoint, Air Arms field heavy domed. None of these produced the tiny groups like the old Benjamin pellet. Any suggestions?

Chris


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I ordered a half dozen different pellets from Midway USA. I think I spent about $150 which was the same price as my new Beeman nitro piston (two barrels .177 and .22). Anyway, the H&N Sport Crow Magnum group best for me. I wasn't watching close enough and got two packages of heavy Rabbit Magnum pellets that are for pre charged air guns only. The skirt on the Crow Magnum I think are very consistent, because unlike the others it always takes the same pressure to seat the pellet.


----------

